# VapeCon 2020 - Sat & Sun 29-30 Aug - RSVP - Save the date



## Rob Fisher

*VapeCon 2020*

We are pleased and excited to announce that VapeCon 2020 will take place on *Saturday 29 August and Sunday 30 August 2020. *It will be held at *Heartfelt Arena *in Pretoria.

*It's going to be a fantastic event for all!*

If you haven't seen the video from VapeCon 2019 - have a look:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2019-official-video.t63278/

VapeCon 2020 is going to be filled with excitement for everyone, access to superb vaping vendors, great deals, lots of competitions and the ability to see the best in vaping for 2020.

The event will adopt the same 2-day format as last year but as always there will be refinements and improvements. They will no doubt be announced over time and in the run up to the event itself.

There will be plenty *giveaways, prizes and competitions. *While the event is open to all, we are going to do something special again for ECIGSSA members. For some of these giveaways we will make use of the RSVP list below. So please *RSVP *with the *blue button* below. (with a normal browser - not Tapatalk).

The event is brought to you by ECIGSSA so the team will be working hard in the months ahead to make it a success. We will have a vendor team that will handle vendors and @Rob Fisher will be an official spokesperson.

Save the date and join us for a fantastic time at VapeCon 2020!




[RSVP=65209]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]

@sandriella_ - 1
Adephi - 1
adriaanh - 3
AdrivdMerwe - 2
Alex - 1
ARYANTO - 2 - _COOL ! VC #3_
Asterix - 1
baksteen8168 - 5
BeaLea - 5
Brett Vapes - 1 - _i have to go! My VapeCon Vlog last year is to date still my most watched video. lets see if we can break that this year_
CashKat88 - 2
Chanelr - 6
Christos - 1 - _Event of the year in my calendar!_
CJB85 - 2 - _I'll be back!!_
Cornelius - 2 - _Yes please!_
DavyH - 2 - _...or whenever we get the chance to do it..._
Deemo - 2
Dela Rey Steyn - 2
Diavolo - 3
Dimi - 2
FireDragon - 1
G Spot Eliquid - 2
Gavin09 - 1
GerrieP - 2
Hazard - 2 - _Can’t wait...._
Hooked - 1 - _Arrest me if I'm not there!_
Jengz - 4 - _Hop Hop Hop!!! Leave booked!_
Jo-Vapes - 2 - _hope it will go without covid_
JurgensSt - 3 - _Let's do it_
Kirsty101 - 2 - _Wouldn't miss it for the world. Last year was awesome and this year is going to be even better !!!!!_
Kuhlkatz - 1
Leonb - 2
Liquid Richardt - 1
LouisFourie - 2
MoeWaseem - 1 - _Can't wait_
Mohammed sayed - 1 - _Mohammed_
MRHarris1 - 2
Navak - 1
Nick_Naidoo - 3
Pierre2 - 2 - _Looking forward to Vapecon all year!!_
Rob Fisher - 1 - _Bazinga!_
Room Fogger - 1
Rude Rudi - 1
SergeiGrey - 1 - _2_
ShamZ - 2 - _Finally_
Silver - 1 - _FANTASTIC!!_
StephanKuhn - 2
stevie g - 1 - _Free stuff!_
StompieZA - 1
Stroodlepuff - 1
The vaper - 2 - _Enough time to save some moola yeah!!!_
the_furst_vape_lad - 1
Tinykey - 2
TonySC - 1
TyTy - 2 - _CAN'T WAIT!!!_
vicTor - 1
X-Calibre786 - 1
Zah007 - 3
Zaidieboi - 3
Zeek - 2

Total: 112

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Damn time already to start!
Definitely will not miss it

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Should we arrange an arrest warrant for @Hooked to attend proceedings this time?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mollie

I was just thinking of it last night

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> Should we arrange an arrest warrant for @Hooked to attend proceedings this time?


Use an ultimatum she can't argue with...join us or we make you a ''silent'' member of the forum for the next 2 years.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> Should we arrange an arrest warrant for @Hooked to attend proceedings this time?



Good idea @Adephi!! But I SHALL be there! Plans were put into place last year already so that I don't have a repeat of not being able to make it!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Use an ultimatum she can't argue with...join us or we make you a ''silent'' member of the forum for the next 2 years.



Oh. My. Vape. That would be punishment indeed @ARYANTO !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Zah007

Uncle @Rob Fisher please let me know as soon as the vendor spots are made available I’m in

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zah007 said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher please let me know as soon as the vendor spots are made available I’m in



Roger that @Zah007!


----------



## Mollie

Just a question
With all this corona going on and people cancel functions etc what impact is this gonna have on vapecon 2020?

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

The vaper said:


> Just a question
> With all this corona going on and people cancel functions etc what impact is this gonna have on vapecon 2020?
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



By then we should be over the worst and hopefully all the corona hype has died down.

Otherwise we would be truly in a apocalyptic state because our economy will not be able to handle it for so long.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Just incase this corona-hoo-haa gets out of hand, let's have a trial run vape con next month!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Just incase this corona-hoo-haa gets out of hand, let's have a trial run vape con next month!


Your place?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Really hoping this whole Corona Fiasco blows over by Vapecon

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Hooked

The vaper said:


> Just a question
> With all this corona going on and people cancel functions etc what impact is this gonna have on vapecon 2020?
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



By the time it's VapeCon the only Corona that will be around will be the one that you drink. 

But if VapeCon had been scheduled to take place now, it would have had to be cancelled, that's for sure.


----------



## Rob Fisher

We are going to have a good time!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> We are going to have a good time!
> View attachment 255743



2 years late. Traffic is a real PITA

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA

BigGuy said:


> Well, we have some exciting news to share, Vaping Bogan is coming to Vapecon 2022 proudly bought to you by Sir Vape, Steam Masters and Obey Robot.
> Admin Approved!




I believe this is an old thread or the dates are screwed...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Viper_SA said:


> I believe this is an old thread or the dates are screwed...



You are right! My mistake! Will move it again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

